# Western NY



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

ok guys. This is driving me crazy. What does everyone think about the potential of Tues-Weds. night? Its lookin like a pretty big storm but... as in like the last couple, i'm kinda thinking we are goin to end up in the same sit... a few in. of snow, then ice and sleet. What do you guys think? From what I've read on the storm, its lookin as if its goin to stall around PA, bringin ice and snow there, then NY and VT are goin to get snow from Tues. morning on, then I read that it is supposed to set up shop over Conn., VT, and Mass., and bring heavy lake effect to all of NY from Buff., to Roc and Syr, and beyond. What do you call for precip? I am going to stick my neck out and say Tuesday, atleast 3-5 maybe 4-8 throughout the day with about .25 in. of ice, then Tuesday night into Wednesday afternoon, I'll say uh, anywhere from 5-10 maybe 6-12 more on top of that bringin my estimate total to anywhere from 8-16 in.. Any thoughts? guesses?

http://www.whec.com/article/567/ I checked here (watch the vid, gives better description)

and http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?site=buf&FcstType=text&site=BUF&map.x=182&map.y=133


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I just watched the 10pm news She has us down foe 4-10 inches on Wednesday.But since they messed up the last one who knows. Last week it was only going to be 1-2 inches I had 14 inches in some of my lots!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

i check the NOAA site and the NWS has a storm watch for 6-12 in........ ok its been upgraded (just checked at 4:27) to a storm warning and now total acc. estimates are 8-12 and heaviest accum. tuesday night into wednesday with storm totals of 10-14 inches for areas within lake Ontario to about 20 miles south. Same is said for buffalo but with about a 1-3 inch less estimate, stating that higher tallies will be east, i.e. finger lakes area.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/buf/

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...ace1=Webster+NY&product1=Winter+Storm+Warning

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...ace1=Buffalo+NY&product1=Winter+Storm+Warning


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well they still have us at 8-12+ for Tues. into Weds. Looks like I'll be off PlowSite for a few hours. Plus side more videos.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Time to get the coffee brewing and the windshield washer fluid filled cause we are gonna get some snow!!

Took the kiddies tubing on Sunday, llooks like we will be able to go this weekend too!!


Good luck guys, stay safe and warm.


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

i live in rochester right on the lake there calling for 7-14 by wed. I'm calling there bluff.. They have been wrong all winter long... I'm guessing 4-6


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

grandview;526869 said:


> I just watched the 10pm news She has us down foe 4-10 inches on Wednesday.But since they messed up the last one who knows. Last week it was only going to be 1-2 inches I had 14 inches in some of my lots!


I wish we had BAD forcasts like that! They usualy call for snow and we get nothing. Or as in the last few, a good 2 trip storms ends up with a few inches of slop and ice, Not good if you have a 3" trigger and salting isn't in the contract.

I heard 16" by Wed. Why is it every storm this year has been like a spin of the wheel at Vegas! Come on baby! Scotty wants a 3 trip storm!!! Whoo Hoooo!!!


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

so far here in Webster, NY which is just north east of rochester, we have 8.3 inches of snow in the last 24 hrs... finally got to push a nice sized pile wesport


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well another "Well the air was warmer then we thought" so instead of 12+...we only ended up with 5-6.


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

I hate this kinda snow.....so heavy and sticky, doesn't roll nicely, clumps up......


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

Plowinpro03;529684 said:


> I hate this kinda snow.....so heavy and sticky, doesn't roll nicely, clumps up......


no way heavy snow = BIG PILES = MUCH FUN!!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Big piles!*

the snow was just right for making those 10'ers into the sky:bluebounc

I had totals as wacked as 5" up to maybe 9" on my route.

*snow totals for Rochester this year 81", Syracuse 92.4" and Buffalo coming in at 71.1"*


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I got 1- 1/2 trips in . Did some Tuesday night late, then the whole route Wed morning. Alot of the snow melted on the drives that fell on Tuesday, so it was very hit and miss. I heard we got a little over a foot, but that is actual snowfall. The most I probably hit was 10" Oh yeah! it was fun!!


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

66* today and 1-3" tomorrow. WTF :realmad:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can't sell the plow yet!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Sell the plow!!!? You hanging it up? Or just getting new?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like another crap week come rain,ice and snow.


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

AbsoluteH&L;534905 said:


> Sell the plow!!!? You hanging it up? Or just getting new?


He's talking about me.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Oooooh, I got it.


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

so whats up for this weekend??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dumb Paul had it at 12 inches


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

that's what she said  lol 

yeah i was just looking @ weather.com and the winter storm warning says a foot by sunday morning.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks like you get to keep all that snow for your selves. Here in the "Greater Rochester Area" (think weather radio voice) I will be lucky to get one good push out of the whole weekend.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

AbsoluteH&L;537899 said:


> Looks like you get to keep all that snow for your selves. Here in the "Greater Rochester Area" (think weather radio voice) I will be lucky to get one good push out of the whole weekend.


what? the news this morning is saying 10-14" up by the lake here by sunday...


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

*Sweet!*

Awsome! Belive me, I want to plow. I missed this mornings news, and slept through last nights too.  LOL Now do I fix my tranny pan leak before or after the storm?!!!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

AbsoluteH&L;537939 said:


> Awsome! Belive me, I want to plow. I missed this mornings news, and slept through last nights too.  LOL Now do I fix my tranny pan leak before or after the storm?!!!


AFTER!!!! the dealer just called me and said the truck is ready (cracked exhaust manifold and tranny pan leak -other thread) it would have been done yesterday but they snapped some bolts and that added time.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Dealer?! Must be nice! Warranty?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

AbsoluteH&L;538026 said:


> Dealer?! Must be nice! Warranty?


I see from your signature your truck is an 2001, so its possible you might have 7yr/70k warranty left, it would just be a $100 deductible after 3yr/36k.

I just picked mine up, they broke 10 bolts off the transmission case and had to tap some from the cylinder head too.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds like you were lucky to have the warranty and only spend $100. What a headache! I don't have a warranty, my Jeep is a salvage title. Never thought it would have a warranty, but just found out for sure on the other thread. Luckily nothing major has ever gone wrong, I have beat the crap out of that poor thing.wesport


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

whoooo!! started out here in webster about 20 min. ago. Rnews is saying 3-6 by tomorrow, then a pause tomorrow, then pick up even more later with about 4-8 tommorw night-ish.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

If you started 20 minutes ago then why are you still on here. Go plow some snow! You must have alot more than us. I can still see grass.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2-3 inches on the ground now snowing a little harder now


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

HEY!!!:realmad: Where is my snow?! The radar show it should be snowing, Dude said it's snowing in Webster around 5 miles away, but I'm still looking at GRASS.  What The:realmad:


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

na, not enough to do anything.. the grass is kinda visible, only about 1/2 inch now, maybe 3/4. yea its at a light-moderate rate right now.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

map.........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

scraped up the first 6 inches.Starting to rain now. More snow tomorrow another 6 inches.


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

webster... here we have 2-4 inches so far


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Are you all ready for tonight? NWS says 4-8 today and 9-13 tonight.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Now they have us up to 2 feet .Stopped in for a break,


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Went out at 4am, got home around 8:30am was pushing an average of 6", got stuck for the first time this year. :crying: Pushing a huge pile at my church lot which is always wet with ground water so 5" powder on 1" slush. at the end of the run the pile pushes up over the ramped bank at the end, tires slide on packed ice slush and bamn, stuck:realmad:

oh well thats what a shovel is for....

we seem to be getting some rain right now.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

well went back out around 11:30am to do some pick-ups and decided to hit my commercial that I left at 5am, thought I would be just driving by and maybe cleaning up a quick center lane scoop.... there was 2-3" of slush/snow so I ended up plowing it (around alll the cars though:crying oh well payup I'll take it.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Went out from 6-12 pm on friday night. Today went out from 5-7 then 9:30 until 3:30, Just got back in from plowing a couple non-regulars, Im not going to run again till after midnight when it is allegedly supposed to be slowing down. Dear god I hope this is the last storm.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Suppose to get winy tonight last I heard 6-8 by tomorrow morning


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

How much snow you guys have from this storm?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

i dont know. I havent been out yet (i only clean my driveway), although i helped a neighbor dig out. I'll have to check.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

About 20 inches? Haven't see any totals yet.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

9" on Saturday, don't know what we got Saturday to Sunday. Norm to date: 83.4 This year: 93.7 We got a few more than Buffalo too.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You going to win the Golden Snowball this year?


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I think we got 25" It was at least 2 ft


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*18"*

my accounts had an average of 18" from Friday-Sunday.

I made some single moms day yesterday, I was doing a pick-up when I looked down the street and saw the town plow coming, mind you she had just finished shoveling her driveway, looked exhausted, then the plow put 3' back at the entrance. She looked at the pile then the truck and started to cry, needless to say I stopped working on the drive I was at motioned for her to back away and slammed the pile into a dust cloud (for dramatic effect, wasn't necessary but sure made an impression) she just started laughing and yelled thank-you.

that made my weekend.


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

Dstosh;539734 said:


> I think we got 25" It was at least 2 ft


Yeah you guys did. We got about 18.5" The airport got 20.9". I am with you, I hope this is the last storm, hell I hope this is the last snowfall!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nope. A little more coming up later this week.:waving:


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Are you 2 having fun?

Loader work tomorrow and Wed. 

I have had enough.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;540172
I have had enough.[/QUOTE said:


> Next year you'll be on JD should crying that its not snowing enough!:crying:


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I would throw a big party if it didn't snow 1 day.

I would even get you a passport.

JD will still have money left over from this year for the next 10 years.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I guess we only got about a foot. But man was that stuff HEAVY! Backdraging was a PITA too.


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

cet;540179 said:


> I would throw a big party if it didn't snow 1 day.
> 
> I would even get you a passport.
> 
> JD will still have money left over from this year for the next 10 years.


Maybe I can sneak GV over the boarder!!!


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Any one from tonawanda know who does the uncle bob's storage on young street? Its by gander mtn.

I had to go up there and do the walks because this guy didn't. Thank god for my kubota.


----------

